# Rules for this forum



## Milkman

The purpose for this forum is for clubs to advertise for members and landowners to advertise their property for lease.  Please follow the rules below to take full advantage of your posting.

Give location with either a city or county as reference.

Give acreage of the tract or club

Give a description of the land you are offering, what amenities are included with the land. (food plots, terrain, camp house, camper hookups, etc)

If a club give information on game species and seasons included in the membership.

If a club some information like number of members, basic club rules

Give the price of club membership or the lease cost

Give the preferred method of contact. (PM, telephone, email, etc.)

Please post only once for your club. If you have an older/inactive thread delete it before posting your new ad.

If you have filled your club or leased your land close the thread  

DO NOT use this forum to bash any other member, land owner, or club being advertised. Also if you don't like the rules, price, etc of the advertising club keep looking don't question it in the thread, Take that to PM please.


----------



## Milkman

You will avoid lots of un-neccesary questions and calls if you will give some good information with your post. Look over the guidelines above for some ideas of what to put in your ad.


----------

